# Weak kid please help!!!!!



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey everyone my grey doe kidded around 7pm. When I found the kid he was weak and still wet. I dried him off and gave him to his mother. He is trying to stand up but can't he doesn't want to eat, but I forced a bottle in his mouth and he isn't sucking. What do I do???!?!?!? Also I brung him inside since it's a chillier night and lightly blowed dried him.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

here is a pic of him poor baby!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Brendi (Feb 14, 2014)

Poor baby!!! I know that GoatWorld has a goat 911 response. If you type in goat 911 in google it is fairly easy to find. Maybe you can get some useful answers there. I know you can tube him... just haven't been in a situation yet where it has been necessary, so I really don't know how to or how much to give him. I do know however that it is imperative that he gets some colostrum in him ASAP!!! Hope you are able to get some help! Sorry I don't know more. Please post what you end up doing so others can see what works. Best of luck!!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I will have to milk the colostrum from the mom. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to tube him.


----------



## Brendi (Feb 14, 2014)

I am new to goating as well, but I do know that if the baby is not getting colostrum from him mom or a supplement he will die tonight. He needs to be fed at least every two hours if not more... I'm not exactly sure on the numbers, but hopefully someone else will respond with more specifics


----------



## bonfire2013 (Dec 18, 2013)

Im a newbie too but I can try to help.

Was the mom taking care of him or ignoring him? During my only birth I've had, they just laid still for a while, then the mom cleaned them, then they slept a little then got up and ate. 

I would probably take his temp. If its normal and you don't know how to tube yet, then try to milk colostrum from the mama. Try to get him to suck on your finger by putting honey or syrup on your finger. Then if you can get him to suck your finger, put some honey/syrup on the bottle nipple and try that. Or maybe putting a few drops of milk in his mouth when the bottle is in.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok thanks everybody!! I took him out there to his mom and was collecting some colostrum at the same time the mother passed her afterbirth and started licking him like crazy. He is still a little weak but I got the colostrum and gave it to him he started trying to suck a little. He is now able to stand up on his own but he is a little wobbly.  I am relieved a lot!! Please pray for all my goat kids that were born today  thanks again!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

bonfire2013 said:


> Im a newbie too but I can try to help.
> 
> Was the mom taking care of him or ignoring him? During my only birth I've had, they just laid still for a while, then the mom cleaned them, then they slept a little then got up and ate.
> 
> I would probably take his temp. If its normal and you don't know how to tube yet, then try to milk colostrum from the mama. Try to get him to suck on your finger by putting honey or syrup on your finger. Then if you can get him to suck your finger, put some honey/syrup on the bottle nipple and try that. Or maybe putting a few drops of milk in his mouth when the bottle is in.


The mom was ignoring him!! But now she isn't 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Brendi (Feb 14, 2014)

That's wonderful news!!! So glad to hear he is doing better : )))


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I know I was so happy I almost cried!! Just please please pray for all my goats  prayer helps!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Brendi (Feb 14, 2014)

I will : )


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

It's really cool how both my does had their babies on the same day!! And it's valentines day also!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Brendi (Feb 14, 2014)

Haha, it's a full moon. Mine is about to pop, I've been checking on her every couple of hours but still nothing. I was really hoping tonight would be the night. On a lighter note... I did see one of my does get bred, I guess Cupid is at work : )


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay! Good job with him

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I tried so hard!!! And I wasn't gonna give up!! Just like my other doeling that was born today I think his head was turned back in the birth canal 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## bonfire2013 (Dec 18, 2013)

Yay! Glad he is doing better! If you can, give him selenium it should help get him on his feet.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok  I will!! Can you give selenium to any goat even if grown??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## bonfire2013 (Dec 18, 2013)

Yep, all ages can be deficient.  It just takes more or less depending on the goat. You can get the selenium at TSC, Jeffers, or I know some people just use the gel capsule vitamin for humans. Great job with him BTW. He's adorable!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks  also he has blue eyes!!!:0


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## bonfire2013 (Dec 18, 2013)

Awwww!!! Ill have to look at the pic again.  I love his coat colors too.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok  I will!! Can you give selenium to any goat even if grown??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


You really need to know if you're in a selenium deficient area. Selenium can be toxic and symptons are basically the same for overdose as deficiencies

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok thanks everybody!! I took him out there to his mom and was collecting some colostrum at the same time the mother passed her afterbirth and started licking him like crazy. He is still a little weak but I got the colostrum and gave it to him he started trying to suck a little. He is now able to stand up on his own but he is a little wobbly.  I am relieved a lot!! Please pray for all my goat kids that were born today  thanks again!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Yay glad he is better!! How many babies do you have now?? Can't wait to see some pics!! This lil boy is a cutie!!!

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Mikesell04 said:


> Yay glad he is better!! How many babies do you have now?? Can't wait to see some pics!! This lil boy is a cutie!!!
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


The doeling died last night and I don't know why. I have the two bucklings still left. They are weak but improving and I got some stuff to help them get stronger today 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok  I will!! Can you give selenium to any goat even if grown??


Make sure you're in a selenium deficient area before you start giving selenium to your goats. Selenium is toxic if overdosed and it is a very small margin for error.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

MsScamp said:


> Make sure you're in a selenium deficient area before you start giving selenium to your goats. Selenium is toxic if overdosed and it is a very small margin for error.


Do you have to get goats tested to know if they are selenium deficient?? Or is there like symptoms you can tell by??

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

4seasonsfarm said:


> The doeling died last night and I don't know why. I have the two bucklings still left. They are weak but improving and I got some stuff to help them get stronger today
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh man I'm sorry!! Ill be praying for your lil boys.. 

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you  they seem to making much improvement though but I'm trying my hardest to keep them improving 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Do you have to get goats tested to know if they are selenium deficient?? Or is there like symptoms you can tell by??


No. Selenium is a mineral in the soil and an area is considered deficient if the soil contains less than .05 mg/kg of soil. If you are not in a deficient area hay, grass, and forage will provide it. Deficiency can cause White Muscle Disease. The link below is to a map showing selenium content in all counties in the US. You can also call your local extension office or check with your vet.

http://tin.er.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/se/usa.html

An article explaining selenium deficiency and White Muscle Disease.

http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/WMD.html


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I live in North Carolina and my color is light blue. I couldn't tell which one though 3-5 one if those.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

contact your vet or your extension service and ask them. They will have the answer or can find it for you. I know that googling the issue I've found that overdose and deficiency have basically the same symptoms. OD, however, is not fixable for the most part. It is an extremely narrow band between ok and too much. I can't find it now but I know I saw somewhere that gave the OK amounts to have in your soil and what the rates needed to be. 
This is a pretty good article on it also... http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/seleniumdeficiency.html


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

4seasonsfarm said:


> I live in North Carolina and my color is light blue. I couldn't tell which one though 3-5 one if those.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


What county do you live in?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Stanly county. It's around Norwood.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Stanly county. It's around Norwood.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Average selenium content for Stanly County, North Carolina.

http://mrdata.usgs.gov/geochem/county.php?place=f37167&el=Se&rf=east-central


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

How is the baby doing today?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

MsScamp said:


> Average selenium content for Stanly County, North Carolina.
> 
> http://mrdata.usgs.gov/geochem/county.php?place=f37167&el=Se&rf=east-central


Is that good?? Or do I need to get a mineral with selenium in it??!?!?

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

OGYC_Laura said:


> How is the baby doing today?


They are doing much better. Although when I got home from church it was time to bottle feed but the directions on the back were for more weightier goats. So I milked their moms and went down there. I used to feed them every 3-4 hours but I didn't feed them 5 1/2 hours later. The white one is a little weak but I gave them both a bottle and they are on their feet moving around. The white one peed on me!!! And the other one peed but somewhere else. I have a question though. Since This morning the white one has had orangish kinda diarrhea poop. Is this normal??!?!?

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Is that good?? Or do I need to get a mineral with selenium in it??!?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Selenium is not my forte, but both min and max are above .5 so I think it's safe to say you are not in a selenium deficient area. As far as I know all mineral has selenium in it. At least, I've never seen one that didn't.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

MsScamp said:


> Selenium is not my forte, but both min and max are above .5 so I think it's safe to say you are not in a selenium deficient area. As far as I know all mineral has selenium in it. At least, I've never seen one that didn't.


Ok thanks that relieves me a lot!!! 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok you guy my white buckling is still having diarrhea. I am feeding them their moms milk. He is improving on how much he eats, but he has orangish diarrhea. What do I do to stop it??!?!? I tried giving him Gatorade for electrolytes but he doesn't really like it so he don't drink much of that stuff.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

